# Cross Training???



## Ric Flair (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey everyone.  I have had a thought on my mind for a bit of time now and would like to clear it out into the open.  I am currently training in Wing Chun and feel the art is very unique and often times effective.  However, i worry of its effectiveness for a junior student when confronted with multiple opponents or a large group.  I've been reading up on Kali/Arnis/Escrima for some time now and have also seen good video clips on the net.  I am interested in learning the Filipino arts too, alongside my Wing Chun rooting.  I feel somehow Kali and the above mentioned arts can be effective in multiple attacker situations.  To me it seems Filipino martial arts very often do not worry too much about bare hand forms and techniques too much in the beginning but somehow simply just delve right into the weapons training.  I find this very different from a lot of other arts i have witnessed.  I find this very practical for a student living in a high risk neighborhood or working in such a dangerous environment of unpredictabilities.  Also i noticed the nature flow of the Filipino arts which, like Wing Chun avoids very little wasted motions.



I just wonder if this can help benefit my Wing Chun...

Anybody have any opinions on what i just expressed???


----------



## brothershaw (Dec 2, 2005)

Yes it can be a benefit but try to get at least 6 months to a year in of wing chun first. There will be differences in footwork, the empty hand stuff will seem similiar ( depending on how much wing chun you know) but still be different plus the new material, it will slow down your learning process in the beginning. Later on it will be very easy to seperate the 2.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 3, 2005)

I've been doing FMA and JKD for a while and have just started Wing Chun. My Wing Chun instructor teaches FMA also and they mix well for him, and FMA and JKD mix well for me. I think it's a good idea...but I too think you should consider getting a base in one art before branching out into others.


----------



## MJS (Dec 3, 2005)

Ric Flair said:
			
		

> Hey everyone. I have had a thought on my mind for a bit of time now and would like to clear it out into the open. I am currently training in Wing Chun and feel the art is very unique and often times effective. However, i worry of its effectiveness for a junior student when confronted with multiple opponents or a large group. I've been reading up on Kali/Arnis/Escrima for some time now and have also seen good video clips on the net. I am interested in learning the Filipino arts too, alongside my Wing Chun rooting. I feel somehow Kali and the above mentioned arts can be effective in multiple attacker situations. To me it seems Filipino martial arts very often do not worry too much about bare hand forms and techniques too much in the beginning but somehow simply just delve right into the weapons training. I find this very different from a lot of other arts i have witnessed. I find this very practical for a student living in a high risk neighborhood or working in such a dangerous environment of unpredictabilities. Also i noticed the nature flow of the Filipino arts which, like Wing Chun avoids very little wasted motions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I agree with brothershaw and Arnisador as well.  Get a strong base first and then if you're interested in something else, go for it.  How long have you been training in WC?  

The FMA's, are an excellent 2nd art.  IMO, when it comes to learning about weapons, the FMA's are the best place to go.  In addition, the empty hand work is devastating.  The empty hand to weapon and weapon to empty hand translations also flow nicely as well.

Mike


----------



## Ric Flair (Dec 3, 2005)

I trained a few years back but stopped for at least several years.  Now i am back and the forms are a bit different, they evolved so i'm learning Si Lum Tao all over again to regain my rooting and other valuable skills.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 3, 2005)

The Filipino arts seem to be easy to add to almost any training program.  I agree with the others howeve get at least 6 mo to a year in the first art befor trying the FMA


----------



## MJS (Dec 4, 2005)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> The Filipino arts seem to be easy to add to almost any training program.


 
Thats one of the reasons I enjoy them so much!!  I often find myself belnding aspects from Arnis into my Kenpo.

Mike


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 4, 2005)

There are numerous board members who cross train with the FMAs. Bart, one of the FMA Moderators,  also trains  Wing Chun as well as a FMA (Doce Pares).


----------

